# Recreational Rides - Filter based on prefix



## SteveF (29 Nov 2017)

Is there a way of adding an option to collapse the box so it can be hidden? It's a useful addition but it takes up a big chunk of my mobile screen.


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2017)

SteveF said:


> Is there a way of adding an option to collapse the box so it can be hidden? It's a useful addition but it takes up a big chunk of my mobile screen.


I noticed that too and will be removing it shortly.


----------

